# Not mailing any Christmas cards this year



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Last year I mailed 10 cards and only received one reciprocal. My close family exchanges cards at their Christmas party. I also give cards to people on my home delivered meal route. I think the postage rate has a lot to do with it. My cousin said once that it was a lot of money wasted to buy a card and mail it only to have the recipient glance at it a second and toss it out.

I save any cards I receive. I bundle them by year and put them on a shelf in the closet.


----------



## bingo (Nov 11, 2019)

it's  become less and less of a tradition...so much now is all on phones...computers...etc


----------



## kburra (Nov 11, 2019)

We generally send out about 30 or so both for local and overseas (Friends/Family)and receive back similar or more,bugger the costs,it`s Christmas!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 11, 2019)

I just send to my immediate family and friends. When I receive a card I slide the edge under the trim around my dining room window. They add to my holiday decorations and everyone can see them. After Christmas I read them one more time and cut them into Christmas tags for the following years gifts.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 11, 2019)

I send to a few friends I don't see during the year.  I mainly put my gift cards in the nice Christmas cards as their gift. I donate through the year to a few charities and they send me tons of free greeting cards during the year. The Christmas ones are very ornate and colorful with a message of hope, peace or renewal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2019)

We send out around a dozen cards to friends and family and receive the same in return.  Postage is not that expensive IMO, it's only once a year.


----------



## toffee (Nov 12, 2019)

IDID A THREAD ON JUST THIS ….. I like to buy and send' all part of Christmas ' yes cards do work out dear with postage 'but its once a year'


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> After Christmas I read them one more time and cut them into Christmas tags for the following years gifts.


 I had a great-aunt that did that. I still have some of them that featured cats that I used as tree ornaments.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 12, 2019)

We send out about 30 Christmas cards to friends and relatives. Sometimes I write a short note in them, but I dislike receiving those brag sheets that some people seem compelled to include in their cards.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

My maternal grandmother kept a log book card list. If she sent to somone that didn't reciprocate, thety were expunged from the list. She also displayed the card recieved around the archways in her house. I believe at one time she had over 100 people on her list.


----------



## charry (Nov 12, 2019)

i send most of my xmas cards from Moonpig now ......much cheaper , and one can display photos and personal words on them ...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 12, 2019)

Haven't bothered in years...most of immediate family is deceased now...ecards to my kids and friends are exchanged....


----------



## Duster (Nov 12, 2019)

I used to send out Christmas cards, but very few people mail cards anymore.  In the past few years I send one to people who send one to me first.  I think Christmas cards have become a chore that most people would prefer to avoid.  Birthday cards are next.  
It's confusing to know what to do anymore.  Some people don't reciprocate when you send cards, which is fine.  I send email greetings that are never opened.  Text messages go unread.  People move and don't let you know their new addresses.
Since I don't use Facebook I'm out of the loop on family things like new births and engagements. It seems to be getting to the point where people just want to be left alone and not contacted. Sad, but true.


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

I sent my high school music teacher a card until one year she started sending it to the wrong address despite my attaching a return address label. My aunt, who is in the same exercise class, asked through her why she was getting her cards returned that were stamped "Undeliverable  - Wrong Address". The next year I not only put a return address label on the envelope, but wrote it inside the card. She still sent to the same wrong adress. I don't know how she could have ignored the addresses I included or why she insisted on sending it to the wrong place. I gave up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 12, 2019)

debodun said:


> My maternal grandmother kept a log book card list. If she sent to somone that didn't reciprocate, thety were expunged from the list. She also displayed the card recieved around the archways in her house. I believe at one time she had over 100 people on her list.


My grandmother used to hang her cards on a ribbon around an archway in her house too.

After Christmas when the cards and other decorations came down her house was sort of sad and depressing for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Knight (Nov 14, 2019)

Over the years as I got older so did many of our friends, they died we didn't. That slimmed down the list. Separated by thousands of miles keeping in touch by email & phone beats writing. Technology being what it is exchanging Christmas cards/good wishes using E Christmas cards works best for all of us. 

Not being a grinch the cost of cards & postage goes to charity. Our choice the Salvation Army.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2019)

Social Media has reduced our mailings....


----------



## RedAlert (Nov 14, 2019)

I send very few and this year will send none.
The few cards we get I use as label on packages.


----------

